# Wrong Value of GTX 260's Texture Fillrate



## Tuğer (Dec 4, 2008)

*Value of GTX 260's Texture Fillrate*







As it seen above, GPU-Z shows the value of texture fillrate incorrectly.

It has to be 36,9 GTexel/s for 576 MHz instead of 40,3 GTexel/s.

As you know, this card has 64 texture units but the value of texture fillrate here is shown as if there were 70 texture units.

The same problem exists on GTX 260 216/72, it again shows the value with respect to 70 units.


I wanted to state that situation.


----------

